# Still struggling with diet



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

the below saya my target is 2800cals ... realistically i need it at the 3200 mark. but i dont know how to get there. snacks are between brekkie and lunch, lunch and dinner. then a shake at night.

any help would be appreciated!

this is todays meal plan;


BreakfastCaloriesCarbsFatProtein  Sainsbury's - Porridge Oats, 80 g 276661423   Full Fat Milk - Full Fat Milk, 500 ml 320241817   La Muscle - Easy Protein, 2 scoops 1535227   Strawberries - Raw, 0.5 cup, halves 24601   http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/add_to_diary?meal=0

 


Quick add calories


Remember meal


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-08&meal=0&username=lukegarnerCopy yesterday


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/diary/lukegarner#Copy from date


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/diary/lukegarner#Copy to date













Copy from which date?


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-08&meal=0&username=lukegarnerMonday, August 8


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-07&meal=0&username=lukegarnerSunday, August 7


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-06&meal=0&username=lukegarnerSaturday, August 6


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-05&meal=0&username=lukegarnerFriday, August 5


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-04&meal=0&username=lukegarnerThursday, August 4


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-03&meal=0&username=lukegarnerWednesday, August 3


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-02&meal=0&username=lukegarnerTuesday, August 2













Copy to which date?


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-09&meal=0&username=lukegarnerFriday, August 12


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-09&meal=0&username=lukegarnerThursday, August 11


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-09&meal=0&username=lukegarnerTomorrow


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-09&meal=0&username=lukegarnerToday


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-09&meal=0&username=lukegarnerYesterday


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-09&meal=0&username=lukegarnerSunday, August 7


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-09&meal=0&username=lukegarnerSaturday, August 6









 
http://www.myfitnesspal.com/meal/new?meal=0

[TD]773[/TD]

[TD]101[/TD]

[TD]34[/TD]

[TD]68[/TD]

[TD][/TD]


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/meal/new?meal=0

[TR=class: meal_header]

[TD=class: first alt]Lunch[/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD=class: first alt] 
http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/diary/lukegarner#
Sainsbury's - British Chicken Breast Fillets Skinless & Boneless, 100 g
 [/TD]

[TD]138[/TD]

[TD]0[/TD]

[TD]2[/TD]

[TD]31[/TD]

[TD=class: delete] 

 [/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD=class: first alt] 
http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/diary/lukegarner#
Generic - Flour Tortillas - Fajita Size, 1 tortilla
 [/TD]

[TD]110[/TD]

[TD]19[/TD]

[TD]3[/TD]

[TD]3[/TD]

[TD=class: delete] 

 [/TD]

[/TR]

[TR=class: bottom]

[TD=class: first alt] 
http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/add_to_diary?meal=1


 

Quick add calories


Remember meal


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-08&meal=1&username=lukegarnerCopy yesterday


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/diary/lukegarner#Copy from date


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/diary/lukegarner#Copy to date










Copy from which date?


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-08&meal=1&username=lukegarnerMonday, August 8


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-07&meal=1&username=lukegarnerSunday, August 7


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-06&meal=1&username=lukegarnerSaturday, August 6


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-05&meal=1&username=lukegarnerFriday, August 5


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-04&meal=1&username=lukegarnerThursday, August 4


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-03&meal=1&username=lukegarnerWednesday, August 3


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-02&meal=1&username=lukegarnerTuesday, August 2










Copy to which date?


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-09&meal=1&username=lukegarnerFriday, August 12


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-09&meal=1&username=lukegarnerThursday, August 11


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-09&meal=1&username=lukegarnerTomorrow


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-09&meal=1&username=lukegarnerToday


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-09&meal=1&username=lukegarnerYesterday


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-09&meal=1&username=lukegarnerSunday, August 7


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-09&meal=1&username=lukegarnerSaturday, August 6







[/TD]

[TD]248[/TD]

[TD]19[/TD]

[TD]5[/TD]

[TD]34[/TD]

[TD][/TD]

[/TR]

[TR=class: meal_header]

[TD=class: first alt]Dinner[/TD]

[/TR]

 [TR]

[TD=class: first alt] 
http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/diary/lukegarner#
Sainsbury's - British Chicken Breast Fillets Skinless & Boneless, 100 g
 [/TD]

[TD]138[/TD]

[TD]0[/TD]

[TD]2[/TD]

[TD]31[/TD]

[TD=class: delete] 

 [/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD=class: first alt] 
http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/diary/lukegarner#
Uncle Ben's - Express Basmati Rice, 125 g
 [/TD]

[TD]183[/TD]

[TD]38[/TD]

[TD]2[/TD]

[TD]4[/TD]

[TD=class: delete] 

 [/TD]

[/TR]

[TR=class: bottom]

[TD=class: first alt] 
http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/add_to_diary?meal=2


 

Quick add calories


Remember meal


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-08&meal=2&username=lukegarnerCopy yesterday


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/diary/lukegarner#Copy from date


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/diary/lukegarner#Copy to date










Copy from which date?


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-08&meal=2&username=lukegarnerMonday, August 8


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-07&meal=2&username=lukegarnerSunday, August 7


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-06&meal=2&username=lukegarnerSaturday, August 6


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-05&meal=2&username=lukegarnerFriday, August 5


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-04&meal=2&username=lukegarnerThursday, August 4


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-03&meal=2&username=lukegarnerWednesday, August 3


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-02&meal=2&username=lukegarnerTuesday, August 2










Copy to which date?


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-09&meal=2&username=lukegarnerFriday, August 12


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-09&meal=2&username=lukegarnerThursday, August 11


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-09&meal=2&username=lukegarnerTomorrow


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-09&meal=2&username=lukegarnerToday


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-09&meal=2&username=lukegarnerYesterday


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-09&meal=2&username=lukegarnerSunday, August 7


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-09&meal=2&username=lukegarnerSaturday, August 6







[/TD]

[TD]321[/TD]

[TD]38[/TD]

[TD]4[/TD]

[TD]35[/TD]

[TD][/TD]

[/TR]

[TR=class: meal_header]

[TD=class: first alt]Snacks[/TD]

 [/TR]

[TR]

[TD=class: first alt] 
http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/diary/lukegarner#
Full Fat Milk - Full Fat Milk, 500 ml
 [/TD]

[TD]320[/TD]

[TD]24[/TD]

[TD]18[/TD]

[TD]17[/TD]

[TD=class: delete] 

 [/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD=class: first alt] 
http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/diary/lukegarner#
La Muscle - Easy Protein, 2 scoops
 [/TD]

[TD]153[/TD]

[TD]5[/TD]

[TD]2[/TD]

[TD]27[/TD]

[TD=class: delete] 

 [/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD=class: first alt] 
http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/diary/lukegarner#
Full Fat Milk - Full Fat Milk, 250 ml
 [/TD]

[TD]160[/TD]

[TD]12[/TD]

[TD]9[/TD]

[TD]8[/TD]

[TD=class: delete] 

 [/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD=class: first alt] 
http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/diary/lukegarner#
Wonder - Burger Buns (White), 1 bun
 [/TD]

[TD]110[/TD]

[TD]21[/TD]

[TD]2[/TD]

[TD]3[/TD]

[TD=class: delete] 

 [/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD=class: first alt] 
http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/diary/lukegarner#
Eggs - Fried (whole egg), 1 large
 [/TD]

[TD]92[/TD]

[TD]0[/TD]

[TD]7[/TD]

[TD]6[/TD]

[TD=class: delete] 

 [/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD=class: first alt] 
http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/diary/lukegarner#
Pork sausage - Fresh, cooked, 1 serving (2 links)
 [/TD]

[TD]163[/TD]

[TD]0[/TD]

[TD]14[/TD]

[TD]9[/TD]

[TD=class: delete] 

 [/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD=class: first alt] 
http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/diary/lukegarner#
Sainsbury's - Porridge Oats, 80 g
 [/TD]

[TD]276[/TD]

[TD]66[/TD]

[TD]14[/TD]

 [TD]23[/TD]

[TD=class: delete] 

 [/TD]

[/TR]

[TR=class: bottom]

[TD=class: first alt] 
http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/add_to_diary?meal=3


 

Quick add calories


Remember meal


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-08&meal=3&username=lukegarnerCopy yesterday


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/diary/lukegarner#Copy from date


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/diary/lukegarner#Copy to date










Copy from which date?


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-08&meal=3&username=lukegarnerMonday, August 8


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-07&meal=3&username=lukegarnerSunday, August 7


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-06&meal=3&username=lukegarnerSaturday, August 6


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-05&meal=3&username=lukegarnerFriday, August 5


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-04&meal=3&username=lukegarnerThursday, August 4


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-03&meal=3&username=lukegarnerWednesday, August 3


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-02&meal=3&username=lukegarnerTuesday, August 2










Copy to which date?


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-09&meal=3&username=lukegarnerFriday, August 12


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-09&meal=3&username=lukegarnerThursday, August 11


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-09&meal=3&username=lukegarnerTomorrow


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-09&meal=3&username=lukegarnerToday


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-09&meal=3&username=lukegarnerYesterday


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-09&meal=3&username=lukegarnerSunday, August 7


http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/co...om_date=2011-08-09&meal=3&username=lukegarnerSaturday, August 6







[/TD]

[TD]1,274[/TD]

[TD]128[/TD]

[TD]66[/TD]

[TD]93[/TD]

[TD][/TD]

[/TR]

[TR=class: spacer]

[TD=class: first, colspan: 4] [/TD]

[TD=class: empty] [/TD]

[/TR]

[TR=class: total]

[TD=class: first]Totals[/TD]

[TD]2,616[/TD]

[TD]286[/TD]

[TD]109[/TD]

[TD]230[/TD]

[TD=class: empty][/TD]

[/TR]

[TR=class: total alt]

[TD=class: first]Your Daily Goal[/TD]

[TD]2,810[/TD]

[TD]386[/TD]

[TD]94[/TD]

[TD]105[/TD]

[TD=class: empty][/TD]

[/TR]

[TR=class: total remaining]

[TD=class: first]Remaining[/TD]

[TD=class: positive] 194 [/TD]

[TD=class: positive] 100 [/TD]

[TD=class: negative] -15 [/TD]

[TD=class: negative] -125 [/TD]

[TD=class: empty][/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD=class: first][/TD]

[TD=class: alt]Calories[/TD]

[TD=class: alt]Carbs[/TD]

[TD=class: alt]Fat[/TD]

[TD=class: alt]Protein[/TD]

[/TR]

http://www.myfitnesspal.com/meal/new?meal=3


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

that didnt go right at all ...


----------



## Borris345 (Oct 5, 2010)

just add another tortilla and another 40grams of chicken so u can have 2 for lunch and add another 40grams of chicken for dinner that should pretty much add it up closer to that if it still not enough add some grated cheese to ure tortillas...simple. dont buy la muscle whey when u run out next time. expensive and in my personal oppinion tastes like **** lol. myprotein/maxi raw/phd these all far cheaper(well phd isnt but it tastes sooo nice) and that will do the exact same for fraction of price. dont get conned into there advertisin rubish.


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

i got 4.4kg for £20 on the la muscle webby, i got the strawberry flavour and really like it tbh.

i think i need to eat a little dirtier ... im trying to gain, but maintain a healthy diet


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

whats your post workout shake?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Walnut/almond/olive oil- 135kcals per tbls, throw a few of them in with shakes and meals! Sorted!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

throw some steak in there or mince beef !!!! and some butter. why so much oats mate ??? loads better stuff get more than 1 egg in there take 4 boiled eggs or something cheese ???


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

personally id scrap the fried egg sausage and white bun in you 'snack' section for more fiberous and protein rich foods,maybe:

brown rice,sweet potatoe,whole almonds,whole earth peanut butter,avocado

you can easily make up your daily cals 'cleanly' mate


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

tbh the sausgage and egg bun was a one off. i never usually have that.

im bulking so oats in my shake make a cheap bulking shake


----------

